# Tillie ill :(



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi , tillie been to vets , given an antibiotic and steroid shot , they say it's something bought on my the stress of the loss of the 2 animals , I hope she will be ok x


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

What's going on with her? Did they say anything about the gas leak?


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh poor little Tillie Tots, I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

*HUGS* for Tillie...... keep us updated


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

poor Tillie...hope she responds quickly to the meds....


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

It's not related to the gas leak then? I hope not. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Aw poor little girl hope she gets well soon!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone ! As far as we know it has nothing to do with the gas leak  x


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

